
On Evangelism (2015) - simonebrunozzi
http://brunozzi.com/2015/04/30/on-evangelism/
======
simonebrunozzi
Currently jobless, thinking of what to do next, and found this old post of
mine from 2015.

It is still very applicable today and I thought I would share it.

